
Say hello to the new Nokia, which looks a lot like the old Nokia - bpierre
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/12/the-nokia-licensing-deal-gets-finalized-android-phones-coming-in-2017/
======
desbest
Nokia had a great platform with Symbian^3, Maemo and Meego. Steven Elop killed
the company when he sold Nokia to Microsoft, he should have sold to Amazon.
Then Nokia would be selling proper smartphones instead of feature phones.

